# Salt fork tournament



## triton1862 (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a tourney at salt fork April 6th


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Possibly a club tournament, but no opens that I'm aware of.
Tappan has the first chance open on Sunday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

There's one at seneca too. Haven't heard of any at salt fork.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

There is a tournament next saturday the 12th at salt fork....8am to 3 or 4 and its at the morning glory ramp and 20$ per man
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Also a big bass open on the 13th as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

